# hallo? jemand zuhause?



## Tom:-) (29. Oktober 2001)

na tach!

da hab ich mich bei den admins extra für ein frankenforum krumm gemacht und dann sowas.... (-> leise kritik!!)

wo seid ihr alle? was geht? sitzt ihr auf euren ergotrainern und kurbelt schon für die näxte saison? im wald war am WE auch nix los, obwohl das wetter gut war. ich hab mir mal die löcher (drops) oben an der alten veste angeschaut. mein lieber schwan! ...aber nix für einen alten CC-knochen, ich bevorzuge doch eher singletrails.

und genau solche suche ich ständig! gibt's hier wen der noch rad fährt, vielleicht sogar singletrails(?) und sie mir zeigt?

da bin ich mal gespannt...
schöne Woche,
nach der arbeit ist es ja jetzt schon dunkel  

 
tom


----------



## Altitude (29. Oktober 2001)

Moin Tom,

ich treib mich im Fürther Stadtwald schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren rum, aber leider is mir noch nie ein Votec über die Füsse gefahren.

Der Spot wird erst bei Nacht mit nem 16-Watt lupine auf dem Helm so richtig Interessant.

Wir fahren meistens Mittwoch oder Donnerstags Abends...

Übrigends, solltest Du mal wieder auf alte CC-Knochen Bock haben: jeden Sonntag um 10.00 vor Rössleins-Radlereck in Fürth
Ecke Schwabacher und Karolienstr.

Happy Trails

alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (29. Oktober 2001)

@Tom
hat irgendwie organisatorisch nicht geklappt, dich rechtzeitig zu verständigen, wann wir am Samstag gefahren sind. Wußte erst 1 Stunde vor Abfahrt Bescheid, weil mein Partner seine Kiddies noch unterbringen mußte. Beim nächsten Mal klappts.
Schick mir doch mal als PN ne TNummer für ne SMS.

Aber gewundert hats mich auch schon: Wo sind all die Mountainbiker, wo wir doch eine so super Gegend zum Fahren haben?
Heiligenstadt hat jetzt ein 160km Mountainbike-Netz mit 3 Touren eröffnet (2500 HM). Wer fährt denn da?
Vielleicht sollten wir einmal beim ADFC Erlangen/Forchheim Werbung machen????

Wo wohnst Du eigentlich genau? Meine Tochter hat bei Euch im Ort Voltigieren jeden Freitag und Sonntag.

CU

bike_on_the_run


----------



## Nasi (29. Oktober 2001)

Hidudidu,

tja zur Zeit treiben wir uns im meistens im Reichswald rum. Am Samstag sind wir aber nicht Reichswald gefahren, sondern  in Lauf über die Bitterbachschlucht Richtung Kunigundenberg, über Kotzenhof Richtung Bullach, über Wald und Wiesenpfade dann nach Lauf zurück.

Empfindlich darf man ja zur Zeit, bei denen Schlamm und Matschschlachten nicht sein.

Und wie Du schon sagtst Tom am Abend braucht man auch nicht mehr Fahren, besonders nach der doofen Zeitumstellung.
Und wenns am Wochenende regnet hab ich auchg keine Lust zu ner Tour zu starten. (Bin in dem Punkt halt ein Warmduscher).
Mir ist zwar die Nässe und der Dreck egal wenn ich unterwegs bin, aber aufbrechen bei Regen muss nicht sein.

Gruss Nasi


----------



## Spike (4. November 2001)

Servus Tom,

dann trete ich mal aus dem Schatten des Webs und poste meinen ersten Entry (wie es so schöne Neudeutsch heisst)! Nachdem du ja bei mir letzten (?) Samstag keinen Erfolg hattest: heute werde ich mich auch auf`s Bike schwingen und ne schnelle Runde drehen - falls du das hier heute noch liest - call!

Ansonsten für alle anderen Biker da draußen:
wenn ihr Bock habt mit Gleichgesinnten zu biken, dann kann ich euch die MTB-Gruppe vom DAV Erlangen ans Herz legen, die trifft sich jetzt im Winter jeden Samstag 13.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Palmsanlage in ER! Und wenn der Funke beim 1. Mal nicht gleich überspringen sollte, dann kommt ein 2. Mal (is halt immer abhängig, wer grad so mitfährt)!

otherwise, check: www.alpenverein-erlangen.de

c ya!


----------



## Kersbacher (5. November 2001)

Hallo Spike,
bin leider am Samstag erst um 14:00 aus einem Kurz-Urlaub in der alten Heimat am Niederrhein (ganz schön(?) flach) wiedergekommen und habe mich mit meinem Partner direkt aufs Bike geschwungen (Walberla-Tour). Wir wollen mal bei Euch mitfahren. Erzähl doch mal so'n bißchen was von Leuten, Stecken, km, HM, Kondition und erforderlicher Technik bei Euch im Verein.


Bis bald

Andreas


----------



## Spike (5. November 2001)

Servus bike on the run,

yo also die Gruppe is eigentlich als sehr heterogen-homogen zu bezeichnen, soll heißen sehr unterschiedliche Leute (Charakter, Alter, Bike, etc.) mit auch unterschiedlicher Kondition aber irgendwie passts immer, so dass jeder seinen Spass hat!
Wenn samstags gefahren wird, dann meist bis es dunkel wird - damit die "Geselligkeit" nicht zu kurz kommt wird nach der Tour oft noch ein Bierchen geschlürft! Tourenrevier ist samstags die Fränkische und an sonsten je nach Programm (siehe Internet)! Jeden 3. Sonntag gibt`s zudem noch ne Spezialtour, die meist in etwas enternt gelegenere Gegenden führt!

also: einfach mal mitfahren!

cu on the trail,


----------



## Tom:-) (5. November 2001)

tacho,

super & welcome to the show!
ich bin am vergangenen sa wieder an der 13h hürde gescheitert  war aber dafür gestern noch 2h unterwegs. wird ja jetzt schon verdammt früh dunkel, hab meine hausrunde gerade noch in der dämmerung beenden können (erst um 15h gestartet). vielleicht sollte ich in zukunft immer die petzl mitnehmen.

was geht am kommenden sa, 10.11 ? same place same time?

greets 
tom


----------

